# Advice for a couple of days in NYC, transportation, lodging?



## anniemac (Jun 18, 2008)

Am travelling with a friend this summer and it looks like we will have a couple of days to do a detour to NYC.  We will have a car to deal with.  Suggestions for a couple midwestern gals who have never visited?  What to see?  Where to stay for a couple of nights?  Where to leave the car   Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2008)

anniemac said:


> Am travelling with a friend this summer and it looks like we will have a couple of days to do a detour to NYC.  We will have a car to deal with.  Suggestions for a couple midwestern gals who have never visited?  What to see?  Where to stay for a couple of nights?  Where to leave the car




My suggestion is to first look at these websites to pick out some NYC highlights that interest you -- www.frommers.com or www.fodors.com or http://gonyc.about.com/od/bestofnewyorkcity

I suggest taking one of those hop-on-hop-off bus tours offered by Gray Line -- http://www.coachusa.com/newyorksightseeing/ -- to get a general overview.  Hop off or find your way to the following: Little Italy/Chinatown for lunch, a walking tour of the Wall Street area, a tour of the United Nations, an NBC studios tour at Rockefeller Center, stroll thru Central Park, spend an afternoon at either the Natural History Museum or Metropolitan Museum of Art, shop in Times Square and see a Broadway show or two (sign up at  www.playbill.com for discounts).  If you have time, an early morning visit to the Statue of Liberty, or at least a Staten Island ferry crossing is interesting.

As for where to stay, one option is to stay outside the city where its cheaper, drive to a commuter train station, park your car and take a train in. I prefer White Plains in Westchester County and "Metro North" trains to Grand Central.  Alternatively, bite the bullet, pay Manhatten prices and garage your car. Some hotels offer garage-specials.  Generally, you will find it easier to deal with parking and hotel rates cheaper on weekends.


----------



## Conan (Jun 19, 2008)

The Belvedere Hotel worked for us
http://www.belvederehotelnyc.com/index.asp

It's a comfortable high-rise hotel near the Theatre District with good-sized rooms and reasonable rates (for NYC: ~$250/night plus tax), and guests get reduced-price parking (~$30/day) at a lot in the next block.

If you can tolerate some traffic noise, ask for a high floor facing the street - - those have an exceptionally good view to the south. If noise is going to be a problem, sacrifice the view and ask for a room that faces north.


----------



## RFW (Jun 19, 2008)

TKTS Discount Booths offer tickets to Broadway and Off-Broadway musicals and plays at up to 50% off. There are 2 locations in Manhattan

Times Square: Temporary location at the Marriott Marquis Hotel during the renovation of Duffy Square: West 46th Street between Broadway and 8th Avenue

Hours:
For evening performances:
Monday - Saturday: 3pm - 8pm
Sundays: 3pm until one-half hour before the latest curtain time being sold

For matinee performances: Wednesdays and Saturdays: 10am - 2pm Please note: no evening tickets are sold from 10am to 2 pm at Times Square.

Sundays: 11am - 3pm

Public Transportation:
By subway:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, N, R,W, A ,C to Times Square

South Street Seaport:

At the corner of Front and John Streets, near the rear of the Resnick/ Prudential Building at 199 Water Street.

Hours:
For same-day evening and next day matinee  performances:

Monday - Friday: 11am - 6pm
Saturday: - 11am - 6pm
Sunday: 11am - 4:30pm

* Matinee tickets are only sold on the day before the performance at TKTS Seaport: 

Public Transportation:
By subway:
J,M,Z,2,3,4,5 to Fulton Street A,C to Broadway-Nassau

By bus from Midtown:
M15 downtown on 2nd Avenue to South Street Seaport.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...-vt-nh-me/65574-new-york-city-area-links.html

See links above....

You will want to park your car for the duration of your visit .....

Go to www.iconparking.com to find the best/cheapest place to park near your hotel.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 19, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed the Cloisters Museum.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2008)

I like http://www.nycgarages.com/ better than ICon.com for comparing parking prices in NYC.


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> You will want to park your car for the duration of your visit ..... Go to www.iconparking.com to find the best/cheapest place to park near your hotel.



You may also want to try... http://nyc.bestparking.com/ to comparison shop parking.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2008)

Talent321,

The link I provided takes the viewer to the BestParking home page where you have 4 choices - Boston, NYC, DC & Philly.  If you click on New York, it takes the viewer to the link you provided. 

Great site.

Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 20, 2008)

anniemac said:


> Am travelling with a friend this summer and it looks like we will have a couple of days to do a detour to NYC.  We will have a car to deal with.  Suggestions for a couple midwestern gals who have never visited?  What to see?  Where to stay for a couple of nights?  Where to leave the car   Thanks!



BTW, if you do not have one, I would urge you to invest in an inexpensive portable GPS unit that you stick on your windshild or dash (like a Garmin or TomTom).  IMHO, they are really useful for finding your way around in unfamiliar locales.


----------

